# To leather or not to......



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

leather, that is the question.

Should I use a chamois on my car or not.

Have got microfibre cloths, but keep reading conflicting reports on their respective benefits.

Your advice please.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got a "Miracle Drier" plush towel thing on the way, so I'll let you know what that's like when I get to use it. It's not that a chamois will do any harm to wax, I think it's more that they're just slow  I've used a synthetic chamois (Zymol) for years and not had any problems. I'm keen to see what the new towel will be like though. This is the one:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_362.html


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Never use a chamois, use a drying towel. I prefer the ones from CYC
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_154.html


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Microfibre every time, even cheap ones, are much better than syn. chamois or the real chamois.
Hoggy.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I find microfibres dont allways dry properly, maybe just me :?

I use a Megs water magnet waffle towel which works really well, the only thing is it loses it's drying capabiliteies after a while and needs replacing.

E


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Microfibre for me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use 2 drying towels one to take the thick off and one to finish with


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

Microfiber drying towel for me them a normal size microfiber for finishing off, hate chamois with a passion!


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Why microfibre then as against chamois?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Use 2 or 3 microfibre cloths, a lot better for the paint work and make a better job of drying the car


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

davelincs said:


> Use 2 or 3 microfibre cloths, a lot better for the paint work and make a better job of drying the car


Thanks.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

mav696 said:


> Never use a chamois, use a drying towel. I prefer the ones from CYC
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_154.html


I have one of these, very good for the amount of water it picks up...however it is not enough ...and I use a micro fibre to pick up the residue, the larger blue one sent for free from the same site above actually on a number of my larger orders.... very pleased...



I also use sometimes a soft large beach style 100% cotton towel, cant beat it...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/miracle-dryer-ultra-plush-25-x-36-/prod_362.html

this is far better...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's the jobby I'm going to try - once it arrives


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

chamois can scratch and mar, get a decent plush microfiber dryer or a waffle weave dryer..

Another good investment would be a leaf blower, blow the water off the car and out of the crevices, like wing mirrors around lights etc..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

*qstix wrote*_..Another good investment would be a leaf blower, blow the water off the car and out of the crevices, like wing mirrors around lights etc.._
Thats a good idea, my neighbours probably think I am kissing my TT when blowing the water from the crevises .  & why not. :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hoggy said:


> Thats a good idea, my neighbours probably think I am kissing my TT when blowing the water from the crevises .  & why not. :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.


 :lol: I do the same thing but at least the neighbours can't see me. My leaf sucker can be used as a blower but haven't done it yet in case it makes the TT look like a hedge.


----------



## kaplan98 (Jun 27, 2009)

> I use a Megs water magnet waffle towel which works really well, the only thing is it loses it's drying capabiliteies after a while and needs replacing.


Megs get my vote. It takes me minutes to dry the car including the windows (no streaks, no fine dried water marks) and I don't even have to ring the towel. It is a water magnet, I love it. Totally recommend it, you wouldn't regret it. I convert from chamois to Megs and it is a bliss.
I now use my old chamois (cut in half) to dry around the inside of the door and the door frame and other half for the rims.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

qstix said:


> chamois can scratch and mar, get a decent plush microfiber dryer or a waffle weave dryer..
> 
> Another good investment would be a leaf blower, blow the water off the car and out of the crevices, like wing mirrors around lights etc..


Or rinse the car with ro water, this water will not leave any streaks if not dried off properly


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I went onto a car detailing forum (yes their probably sader than us!) and they all raved about the Sonder Der Wunder drying cloth - you get 2 for about £18 so one for the hehavy stuff, one to finish with and theyre brilliant


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I use 2 drying towels one to take the thick off and one to finish with


Same here.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> I went onto a car detailing forum (yes their probably sader than us!) and they all raved about the Sonder Der Wunder drying cloth - you get 2 for about £18 so one for the hehavy stuff, one to finish with and theyre brilliant


The sonus towels are great, the blue ones.. I have a few, very good indeed, just waiting to use my new deluxe towel..


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

kaplan98 said:


> > I use a Megs water magnet waffle towel which works really well, the only thing is it loses it's drying capabiliteies after a while and needs replacing.
> 
> 
> Megs get my vote. It takes me minutes to dry the car including the windows (no streaks, no fine dried water marks) and I don't even have to ring the towel. It is a water magnet, I love it. Totally recommend it, you wouldn't regret it. I convert from chamois to Megs and it is a bliss.
> I now use my old chamois (cut in half) to dry around the inside of the door and the door frame and other half for the rims.


completely agree.....water magnet everytime....most of the time you can dry the whole car without ringing it out and even if you do get some small fine streaks, use a mircofibre to finish it off, and it looks spot on


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

I've just converted from chamois to waffle/microfibre. Benefits of latter are it's so much quicker, plus leaves a much better finish and feels as though you're 'pampering' the car a bit more which is always a bonus!

Not trying to play devils advocate here or anything but I question whether there is much difference between the expensive and the non expensive waffle towels. If you're reading this you're probably like me and will spend a small fortune at the drop of a hat to get the best cleaning product. I like to think I've a descent 'haul' of premium cleaners/polishes/waxes although all waffle towels must be made in sweat shop overseas and so I don't think there is going to be much difference from one make to another.

I too spent best part of £10 on a single large waffle microfibre from CYC. I have then just bought six more off eBay as although one is just about enough for a descent finish on the TT I thought seven of the things would be even better!

Will post my thoughts after used the new ones. I was going to get a pair of monster Eurow ones but I just don't think there will be any difference. At £2 a time I don't care if they don't last long...

Oh and because of my recent cleaning obsession I shall also be buying one of those deep pile MF towels. I'm easily convinced and this forum doesn't help...!

Link for you all - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-MICROFIBRE-WAFF ... 692wt_1167


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds like microfibre towels are the way ahead then, I've always used chammy's but they take ages and are a nightmare to keep ringing out.

Plus I'm sure they also hold onto loose grit and damage the paintwork, so I'm going to get a nice towel soon.

How do you clean the microfibre towels?

Do you just put them in the washing machine? (cant wait to see the missus' face when I try that!)


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

RichDean said:


> How do you clean the microfibre towels?
> 
> Do you just put them in the washing machine? (cant wait to see the missus' face when I try that!)


Just stick them in the washer. I put all the cloths I've used in, drying towel, polishing cloths, and normal MF dusters. After each car wash session quick blast on 30 deg seems to do the trick. The drying towel is getting better now the more I've washed it...

I'm sounding a bit too housewifey with all this washing machine talk!


----------

